

Is there anything you'd like to know about Australian Startups? - dawilster

Hi,<p>As I begin interviewing startup founders I the question struck me what would people really like to know about these startups?<p>Would you like to know more about:<p>- The features of the startup itself?<p>- Hearing the founders startup story?<p>- Think of any others?<p>Please either email or comment below with things you would like to know about Australian Startups plus any questions you would also like me to ask during interviews.
Cheers<p>Contact: http://aussiestartups.com/email or william@aussiestartups.com
======
decadentcactus
Features for the most part.

My issue is (looking for work in Aus) that a lot of US startups are very
public, blog posts, small bits of code (eg Github with its bot), and the
people seem much more public. It's a lot easier to see inside of the places
and see which would be great to work for.

It seems I can't find much on any places in Aus except for passing mentions in
articles.

------
bartonfink
I'm interested in whether Aussie startups or incubators are at all interested
in sponsoring immigrants from elsewhere. I'm planning on moving to Australia
with my wife in a few years, and would be interested in exploring jobs at
start-ups in addition to larger corporations.

